# Hook 9 trail



## 252 (Dec 10, 2009)

As I go along my trail slowly disappears at the beginning of my route. Anybody got any ideas? Wrong setting ?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

No clue but call Lowrance. Their tech support # is on their website & they are pretty good. You may just need software update.


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you have it set to record your trail?


----------



## 252 (Dec 10, 2009)

fishinfool6369 said:


> Do you have it set to record your trail?


I will check that when I am back on the water. Thanks


----------

